# 2013 KY STLP Fall Regional Events - Racing to the Future



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just finished posting our coverage of the Racing to the Future visits to all 8 Kentucky school regions. We criss-crossed the state this Fall and introduced the racing program to students, teachers and parents. We took extra effort this year getting the girls involved in the racing along with the science and math that is used to improve the cars performances. A few months ago I asked for information about the Ladies in slot car racing and the response was terrific. I used those examples to show the girls they could build and race a car very bit as well as the boys do. We are seeing much larger interest this year and a good chunk of that is from the girls now racing. I thank all of those who assisted in getting our young ladies here in KY into the slot racing hobby. Below is a link to the coverage articles. If you think you might want to try this program in your school, 4-H clubs or other similar opportunity to teach and share our slot car hobby, check out the "How to Get Stated in Racing to the Future".

Thanks Again,
Paul

2013 KY STLP Fall Regional Events - Racing to the Future


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow! Racing to the Future is getting more event invitations. We will be setting up at 2 schools this week and next and was invited to Eastern Kentucky University for a Science Fair for middle and high school students in central and eastern KY. We were in Lexington, KY last weekend for their city-wide science fair. I'm really enjoying introducing slot cars to a new generation and sneaking in some math and science lessons without the students ever knowing they were doing division or physics.

-Paul


----------

